# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Si mendoni, çfarë i mungon Forumit?

## Glamorous

Shpesh kaloj me ore te tera ne forum, duke pritur ndonje user qe te postoje ne ndonje teme, por me kot...
Shume usera lexojne temat dhe postimet e te tjereve, por kurre nuk replikojne, kurre nuk marrin pjese ne tema. Pse???
Me duket sikur ka humbur ai zjarri dhe buja e Forumit Shqiptar, i cili cdo ore do kishte nga nje teme te re te hapur... Cfare ka ndryshuar???
Ndoshta e kemi dhe ne ne dore te ndryshojme, te rregullojme vendin te cilin frekuentojme.
Ju ftoj te jepni mendimet tuaja, pra sipas jush cfare i mungon, ose cfare nuk shkon me forumin?
Respekte!

----------


## elen

Pse me, ne do e nxjerrim qimen nga qulli??

Pastaj, ndoshta këta vetë e duan dicka të tillë.
 Duan këtë lloj forumi, të mbledhur dhe serioz.khe khe.
Pastaj mua më pëlqen forumi i mbledhur, jo rrëmuje e madhe..
Plus që shqipot zihen cik me njëri tjetrin, kanë halle të tjera, frekuentojnë forume të tjera, vorbull është.
nejse, gusto janë..
Dhe stë dhashë dhe ndonjë ide..

----------


## Apollyon

> Shpesh kaloj me ore te tera ne forum, duke pritur ndonje user qe te postoje ne ndonje teme, por me kot...
> Shume usera lexojne temat dhe postimet e te tjereve, por kurre nuk replikojne, kurre nuk marrin pjese ne tema. Pse???
> Me duket sikur ka humbur ai zjarri dhe buja e Forumit Shqiptar, i cili cdo ore do kishte nga nje teme te re te hapur... Cfare ka ndryshuar???
> Ndoshta e kemi dhe ne ne dore te ndryshojme, te rregullojme vendin te cilin frekuentojme.
> Ju ftoj te jepni mendimet tuaja, pra sipas jush cfare i mungon, ose cfare nuk shkon me forumin?
> Respekte!


Ktij forumi i mungon humori, gallata, menyra e te shprehurit lirshem, menyra e njerzeve per te qene vetvetja, sepse secili mundohet te duket perpara te tjereve, asnje nuk eshte spontan, asnje nuk e tregon veten per ate qe eshte, vetem duan te bien ne sy qe gjasme kushedi se ca u be nese mendojne keq.

Por gjithsesi ne kte forum ka nje dore te forte, dore te hekurt nese mund ta quaj, shum i zymte nga menyra se si e shoh une, ngjyrat e forumit jan te bukura, por brenda eshte sikur te jete nje kohe me shi e me bresher.. shum i zymte shum i erret, ne kuptim qe njerzit duken qe sjan te kenaqur, ju mungon dicka, ju mungon nje gallate edhe nje humor tamam per te qene, nje shkembim ideshe pa pasur friken se te fshijne postimet apo te fshijn temen, ose redaktojne postimet.

Ktu duhet te matesh 100 her te flasesh nje fjale, sepse dihet qe do dale dikush te ta fshije, dikush qe sapo eshte zgjuar nga gjumi me nerva edhe do ti cfryje ne forum duke redaktuar edhe fshire postime. Por nuk eshte vetem kjo, menyra arrogante e moderatoreve ne pergjigjet qe japin te bejn te mendohesh 2 her te futesh apo mos te futesh ne kte forum!

Por kur vjen puna futemi, sepse kemi njerez qe na njohin edhe njerez qe shkruajn nga jashte shtetit qe mund ti quajm shoke e shoqe, ndaj kjo eshte arsye e forte. Por te them te drejten ktij forumi i mungon gjalleria, i mungon humori, i mungon spontaniteti, edhe i mungojn ca tema tamam per te qene, tema qe mund ti quajm "Tema per kalim kohe" sepse na plasen shpirtin me muhabete politike, fetare edhe muhabete kot!!! Jo se sme pelqejn, por dreqi ta haje, jam 26 vjec kam qejf te defrehem.

Perfundimisht, ky forum eshte varreze per nga gjalleria edhe humori.. por te pakten ka nje ane te mire, ke cfar te lexosh ka tema te bukura per tu lexuar.. E vetmja arsye qe frekuentoj kte forum eshte se ka njerez qe me pelqejn kur shkruajn, por edhe ato jan 2 apo 3 kokrra po ti mbledh mire.. edhe vetem per te folur me ato futem, se ndryshe sme merr malli ta klikoj kte faqe.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Me duket sikur ka humbur ai zjarri dhe buja e Forumit Shqiptar, i cili cdo ore do kishte nga nje teme te re te hapur... Cfare ka ndryshuar???
> Ndoshta e kemi dhe ne ne dore te ndryshojme, te rregullojme vendin te cilin frekuentojme.
> Ju ftoj te jepni mendimet tuaja, pra sipas jush cfare i mungon, ose cfare nuk shkon me forumin?
> Respekte!



Per mendimin tim ky forum ka teper tema te larmishme dhe antare qe eshte ne te vertete per ti admiruar per dijet dhe çdo gje qe ata shkruajne.
Ka drejtues te shkelqyeshem,te cilet ju kane bere te mundur te shkruani ne kete forum dhe ka nje staf qe per mua eshte i mrekullueshem.
Ka disa antare te tjere pastaj qe nuk e kuptojne se nje forum nuk eshte chat po eshte diçka intelektuale ku ne te cilin japim dhe marrim dijet e njeri tjetrit.
Shume te tjere nuk e kuptojne qe ne si moderatore,smod ose admin, nuk jemi armiqte tuaj,por jemi thjesht ketu per te mos lejuar debatet qe sjellin ne ofendime,per te fshire postimet qe nuk i permbahen temes dhe per te vene rregull persa i perket nenforumeve perkatese me te cilat drejtojme dhe shikojme temat.
Me ka rastisur te fshih postime nga plot antare te cilet kishin kaluar ne banalitetet me te uleta persa i perket ofendimeve ndaj dikujt qe nuk ishte ne nje mendje dhe opinion me ta.
Si mund te krijojne tema keta antare,kur e kane mendjen per chit chat,ofendime dhe per te prishur tema duke i ulur vlerat nje forumi?!
Per bisedat kemi mundesine e mp dhe per tu tallur mund ta beni shume bukur ne nje chat,po nuk eshte e drejte te ankoheni per fshirje postimesh,kur shume nga ju nuk respektojne temat dhe njeri tjetrin.
Ne nuk jemi police rendi,jemi antare si ju,kemi qene si ju dhe nje dite dikush nga ju mund te behet shume bukur moderator dhe si i tille do mundohet te beje te respektohen rregullat e respektit ndaj tjetrit dhe ndaj forumit!
Perpara se te kerkojme perfeksionin te tjetri duhet ta shikojme te vetja jone!
Jemi njerez si ju dhe nuk kemi asgje personale,thjesht mundohemi per mirembajtjen dhe ngritjen e nje niveli kulturor qe nuk varet vetem nga ne,po nga ju te gjithe...!


Respekte

----------


## Apollyon

> Per mendimin tim ky forum ka teper tema te larmishme dhe antare qe eshte ne te vertete per ti admiruar per dijet dhe çdo gje qe ata shkruajne.
> Ka drejtues te shkelqyeshem,te cilet ju kane bere te mundur te shkruani ne kete forum dhe ka nje staf qe per mua eshte i mrekullueshem.
> Ka disa antare te tjere pastaj qe nuk e kuptojne se nje forum nuk eshte chat po eshte diçka intelektuale ku ne te cilin japim dhe marrim dijet e njeri tjetrit.
> Shume te tjere nuk e kuptojne qe ne si moderatore,smod ose admin, nuk jemi armiqte tuaj,por jemi thjesht ketu per te mos lejuar debatet qe sjellin ne ofendime,per te fshire postimet qe nuk i permbahen temes dhe per te vene rregull persa i perket nenforumeve perkatese me te cilat drejtojme dhe shikojme temat.
> Me ka rastisur te fshih postime nga plot antare te cilet kishin kaluar ne banalitetet me te uleta persa i perket ofendimeve ndaj dikujt qe nuk ishte ne nje mendje dhe opinion me ta.
> Si mund te krijojne tema keta antare,kur e kane mendjen per chit chat,ofendime dhe per te prishur tema duke i ulur vlerat nje forumi?!
> Per bisedat kemi mundesine e mp dhe per tu tallur mund ta beni shume bukur ne nje chat,po nuk eshte e drejte te ankoheni per fshirje postimesh,kur shume nga ju nuk respektojne temat dhe njeri tjetrin.
> Ne nuk jemi police rendi,jemi antare si ju,kemi qene si ju dhe nje dite dikush nga ju mund te behet shume bukur moderator dhe si i tille do mundohet te beje te respektohen rregullat e respektit ndaj tjetrit dhe ndaj forumit!
> Perpara se te kerkojme perfeksionin te tjetri duhet ta shikojme te vetja jone!
> ...





Di_Ana Nga postimi qe ke ber me duket se u kape me mua ne kte drejtim.
Tani pa lajka te flasim, je e sigurte qe ky forum ka gjithcka qe duhet? Un spo ankohem per nje postim te fshire, sepse sme intereson numri postimeve, por me vjen keq sepse me nje fshirje postimi un kuptoj ne veten time se cfar gabimi bera?? Edhe rri vras mendjen pse e fshiu filani apo filania ate postim, pse sme len te flas lirshem te shpreh opinionin tim lirshem, te bej gallate edhe te flas me shoke e shoqe!!

*Me vjen keq qe ne te gjith postimin qe ke ber ske shkruar asgje konkrete, thjeshte me duken lajka, por se kuptoj as arsyen e ktyre lajkave!!!*

Tema eshte cfar i mungon ktij forumi, jo Hajde ti japim medalje antareve te forumit. Se kupton se duhet te jete nje vend i gjalleruar, jo vend lajkataresh servilesh, sepse ske arsye te jeshe servile as lajkatare as te mundohesh te mbrosh dicka qe un spo akuzoj.

Spo vihem kundra asnjerit nga ju, e di qe me je levizje gishti perjashtoni ke te doni nga forumi, por un po them ate qe mendoj, edhe ajo qe mendoj eshte se forumi ka nevoje per gjalleri, jo per tema fetare edhe politike, se na hengret shpirtin si ne shqiperi ne lajme TV edhe ne forume shqiptare ne internet.

U lodhem.

----------


## Dorontina

Pajtohem me ty Apollyon ...

------------------------------------
kisha me shtu edhe ketu mungon humori shum shum shum
tani rregullat me vizore ne forum nuk ben.

po une vizoret i di te drejta ok..... po ka edhe me bira....keto te bejn te ik e te vjen kur ke kohê per te hudh !.............

mu mu kan fshi sa shkrime por ,jam fillozofe bej injoranc pik .ose i kan mbyll TOK-tok
*heshtjes duhet pergjigjur me heshtje ...franqeze...*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Edhe rri vras mendjen pse e fshiu filani apo filania ate postim, pse sme len te flas lirshem te shpreh opinionin tim lirshem, te bej gallate edhe te flas me shoke e shoqe!!
> 
> *Me vjen keq qe ne te gjith postimin qe ke ber ske shkruar asgje konkrete, thjeshte me duken lajka, por se kuptoj as arsyen e ktyre lajkave!!!*
> 
> Tema eshte cfar i mungon ktij forumi, jo Hajde ti japim medalje antareve te forumit. Se kupton se duhet te jete nje vend i gjalleruar, jo vend lajkataresh servilesh, sepse ske arsye te jeshe servile as lajkatare as te mundohesh te mbrosh dicka qe un spo akuzoj.
> 
> .


Ne rradhe te pare nuk tu drejtova ty personalisht dhe skishte te bente fare me ty ,por ne pergjithesi.
E dyta nuk jam njeri qe bej lajka po shpreh thjesht ate qe mendoj,siç mund ta shprehesh edhe ti.
E treta,fakti qe ti nuk je lene " te besh gallata me shoke e shoqe",nuk me duket nje arsye me vlere per te kritikuar gjithe forumin.Siç e thashe per gallata ekzistojne mp,chati dhe msn...
Eshte tjeter te besh shaka,po duke ju permbajtur temes dhe duke ndare opinionet tona per to, dhe eshte tjeter te "besh rremuje",me fjale jo te hijshme dhe ofenduese!
Nqs ti ketu e quan nje vend lajkataresh e servilesh,atehere nuk e kuptoj pse gjithe ky debat,asnje nga ju nuk mbahet me zor,por ama siç thashe edhe them,shikoni nje here veten pastaj gjykoni antaret ose stafin e ketij forumi.
Se çfare i mungon ketij forumi?
Per mua asgje....i ka te gjitha.
Mjafton te shkosh neper nenforume te ndryshme dhe ke tema sa te duash,nuk te thote njeri te rrish vetem te forumet fetare.
Me duket se ti po kapesh kot se koti dhe siç te thashe ky forum eshte diçka intelektuale ku shume njerezve nuk do tu pelqente te lexonin ato"banalitetet dhe shakate e ekzagjeruara midis shokeve dhe shoqeve"!
Te vleresosh antare dhe stafin e ketij forumi,nuk me duket fare pune servili,sepse nuk kam asnje lloj interesi,por ti me duket se e paske nje...."dashke te te vikan sipas avazit dhe te te lene te flasesh si te duash"!
Nuk e kisha me ty ne fillim,po meqe ty tani "te dogji",tu pergjigja!


gjithe te mirat

----------


## DI_ANA

> mu mu kan fshi sa shkrime por ,jam fillozofe bej injoranc pik .ose i kan mbyll TOK-tok
> *heshtjes duhet pergjigjur me heshtje ...franqeze...*


Pershendetje Dorontina,

Postimet edhe ne si moderatore na fshihen kur nuk i permbahemi temes,edhe ne kemi postime te fshira nga moderatore te tjere ose anasjelltas.
Nuk e kuptoj pse gjithe kjo "perbuzje" ndaj forumit nga ana jote pasi ti ke kohe ketu dhe sje ankuar ndonjehere.
Sa per personin qe foli para teje edhe mund ta justifikoj sepse pak kohe ka ketu,po ty sinqerisht nuk po te marr vesh!

E paske harruar heshtjen "franceze" me kete rast!

gjithe te mirat

----------


## xfiles

asgje nuk i mungon forumit, bazuar ne ate qe tha me pare P-Farm.

po te kete tema interesante, njerezit dhe pergjigjen.
Me mire pak dhe sakte se sa shume e per lume.

----------


## Endless

> Per mendimin tim ky forum ka teper tema te larmishme dhe antare qe eshte ne te vertete per ti admiruar per dijet dhe çdo gje qe ata shkruajne.
> 
> 
> Respekte


*O DI_ANA po nuk rri dot nje moment pa ma permendur emrin nuk rri:P j/k*




Per mendimin tim forumi eshte goxha i pelqyeshem dhe i frenkuentueshem nga persona me bagazh! Por qe na nje here e teproni dhe ju moderatoret me keto rregullat shume strikte,e teproni mos t'ju hame haken lol


Rasti i fundit qe mu fshi nje postim ishte vetem pse une perdora fjalen 'vibrator' ne nje teme,dhe arsyeja e paralajmerimit qe mora ishte se kisha perdorur fjale banale!Munde te me thoje ndonjeri nese 'vibrator' eshte fjale banale!? Se mesa di une nuk me duket dhe aq banale,ku ne te njejten kohe shikojme te perdoren fjale te fjalorit me te ulet qe munde te ekzistojne ne tema te ndryshme,dhe atyre per cudi nuk u fshihen postimet!Mos ndoshta kemi dhe ndonje konflikt interesi ne mes!? :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nyx

Cfar i mungon forumit ... epo asgje nuk eshte perfekte, dhe ky forum ka pikat e tij te dobeta. 
Ne pergjithesi i mungon sensi i humorit, deri ne ate pike sa shumica e anetareve i marrin gjerat ne anen personale, dhe aty kalonje ne banalitete. I mungon mirekuptimi i ndermjetem, pasi ne shum postime secili nga ne shpreh mendimin dhe ndjenjat e tij personale, dhe disa te tjereve cuditerisht u vjen aq tharte saqe harrojne se ketu vetem te lexojme njeri-tjetrin kemi mundesi ... nuk arrijme te degjojme tonin e zerit me te cilin fjalet thuhen, mimiken e fytyres, shprehjen e syve etj etj, dhe kjo na shpie ne debate, qe shpesh here kan fund te hidhur.

----------


## offspring

forumit i mungon liria e fjales.temat fshihen si pa te keq nga moderatoret.po the menimin tat ose te paralajmerojn ose ta fshijn postimin.pun e madhe .un per vete prap kshu do sillem

----------


## Glamorous

Dorontina ke te drejte, rregull me vizore nuk mund te vesh ne forum, dhe as ne nje auditor, apo diku ku njerezit, flasin e shprehin mendimet e tyre... 
Nga krahu tjeter perkrah edhe Apollyon , shume tema & postime fshihen, ose mbyllen dhe e verteta eshte se askush nuk te lajmeron, ose askush nuk te thot pse e beri ate veprim, ose ku kishe gabuar.
Perkrah edhe Endless , pasi me te vertet ne disa raste perdoret me shume censure se cduhet, dhe ne disa raste disa krahasime me banalitete nuk fshihen, dhe as nuk modifikohen prej moderatoreve.
Nga krahu tjeter shume moderatore flasin me usera neper tema te ndryshme, dhe me pas fshijne postimet e tyre; por kjo edhe prej tyre eshte mungese serioziteti...
Dhe keshtu lindin konflikte, pasi nuk ka barazi...
Gjithsesi kur e hapa temen, nuk e hapa qe te fillonin konfliktet mes userave dhe moderatoreve, e hapa qe te gjithe te japin nje mendim apo opinion ne lidhje me temen...

----------


## ReaLFan

*Forumit mendoj un qe nuk i mungon Asgje mirpo Antarve i Mungon Respecti,Nuk jan te lir ne forum,Nuk kan mardhnje te mira njeri me tjetrin Etj Etj Kto ishin pikat me Kryesore...*

----------


## Nyx

> Nga krahu tjeter shume moderatore flasin me usera neper tema te ndryshme, dhe me pas fshijne postimet e tyre; por kjo edhe prej tyre eshte mungese serioziteti...
> Dhe keshtu lindin konflikte, pasi nuk ka barazi...


Shum dakort me ty P-FaRm ... dhe i "terrheqin" userave te thjeshte veshin ... duke then se nuk lejohet chit-chat, ketu eshte si i thon nje fjale kush ka pulen ha vezen.

----------


## Darius

> forumit i mungon liria e fjales.temat fshihen si pa te keq nga moderatoret.po the menimin tat ose te paralajmerojn ose ta fshijn postimin.pun e madhe .un per vete prap kshu do sillem


Ne shkrimin e cituar me lart del fare qarte se cfare i mungon forumit. Eshte ndenja e pergjegjesise nga disa anetare dhe respekti qe ata duhet te kene ndaj rregullave. Po te kihen keto parasysh nuk ka pse te fshihen shkrime dhe as te nisen paralajmerime. Nese nje anetari i fshihen shkrime pasi permbajne parregullsi flagrante, nuk hapen ne forumet perkatese, nuk permbushin as normat me elementare te gjuhes shqipe dhe perpos ketyre jane te mbushura dhe me sharje, fyerje dhe ofendime ndaj stafit apo anetareve te tjere, i jepen paralajmerime me miresjellje qe te kete parasysh keto fakte dhe perseri ky anetar/anetaret deklarojne me kokefortesi qe *une prape keshtu do sillem* atehere kjo quhet me plot gojen mungese totale rrespekti ndaj te tjereve dhe sidomos rregullave baze te forumit. Dhe nje anetar i tille heret a vone e sheh veten jashte forumit. Pra kjo eshte ajo qe i mungon forumit me shume.

----------


## BvizioN

*1) Respektimi i opinionit ndryshe* . Disa anetare e kane te veshtire te pranojne se njerezit kane opinione te ndryshme rreth gjerave te ndryshme. Kjo duket carte nga citimet e pafundme qe i bejne njeri tjetrit gjate argumentimeve.Ketu ne forum nuk jemi per te imponuar mendimet tona tek te tjeret, pr per te ndare mendimet tona me te tjeret.

*2) Komunikimi dhe argumentimi ne menyre te civilizuar.* Shume anetare gjate replikave kalojne ne sulme dhe ofendime ndaj njeri tjetrit. Nuk e kuptoj, perse duhet te merren gjerat kaq personale kur argumentojme nje problem, duke rezultuar ne fyerje? Me interesantja eshte kur te njejte anetare ankohen per postimet e fshira !!

Keto jane dy mangesite me te medhaja qe peronalisht me bien ne sy nga ky forum.

----------


## fjollat

Hmm, hmm,
e po mo, unë mendoj se forumit nuk i mungon gjë, porse ka shumë gjëra të tepërta, të kota, të cilat duhet ti eliminojë...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Sa herë që diskutohet mbi forumin anëtarët do të nxjerrin në pah mangësitë e stafit të tij. Kanë të drejtë pasi nuk është e thjeshtë të mirëmbash një forum që ka mbi 20.000 anëtarë aktivë. 

Para se të "hidhni" baltë mbi këtë staf duhet të analizoni veten nëse ju do jeni të aftë të moderoni në një forum të tillë. Përgjigjen e dimë fare mirë, ju kur jeni duke diskutuar me një anëtar në forum nëse nuk ndani mendime të njëjta filloni të ofendoni e jo më të merreni me të gjithë anëtarët. 

Nëse ju do ishit perfektë nuk do kishte nevojë për moderatorë forumi.

----------


## offspring

> Ne shkrimin e cituar me lart del fare qarte se cfare i mungon forumit. Eshte ndenja e pergjegjesise nga disa anetare dhe respekti qe ata duhet te kene ndaj rregullave. Po te kihen keto parasysh nuk ka pse te fshihen shkrime dhe as te nisen paralajmerime. Nese nje anetari i fshihen shkrime pasi permbajne parregullsi flagrante, nuk hapen ne forumet perkatese, nuk permbushin as normat me elementare te gjuhes shqipe dhe perpos ketyre jane te mbushura dhe me sharje, fyerje dhe ofendime ndaj stafit apo anetareve te tjere, i jepen paralajmerime me miresjellje qe te kete parasysh keto fakte dhe perseri ky anetar/anetaret deklarojne me kokefortesi qe *une prape keshtu do sillem* atehere kjo quhet me plot gojen mungese totale rrespekti ndaj te tjereve dhe sidomos rregullave baze te forumit. Dhe nje anetar i tille heret a vone e sheh veten jashte forumit. Pra kjo eshte ajo qe i mungon forumit me shume.


SHI SHI FOLI KY TIPI QE ME FSHI TEMAT MBI FENE.TANI E PASH UN QE TI ISHE ANETAR I PROTESTANTEVE.PO TE ISHE BURR I MIR TI I NDERROJE VENDIN TEMES SIC BEN ME DISA TEMA QE TE INTERESOJN.PO TY STE VJEN MIR KUR I KUNDERVIHEMI SHOKUT JANULLATOS DHE I FSHIN POSTIMET.UNPER VETE KSHU DO VAZHDOJ TI FIK TEMA UN I HAP PRAP NGA E PARA.SE MOS HARROJ E HAPA PRAP TEMEN MESIA,JEZUSI,ATI APO SHPIRTI I SHENJT?UN E DI QE DO TA FIKESH POR UN PRAP DO TA HAP SI TEM. :i terbuar: 
DHE SA PER ATE QE DO TA SHOH VETEN JASHT FORUMIT PSE SHPREH PIKEPAMJET E MIA KJO THJESHT TREGON SE FORUMIT I MUNGON LIRIA E FJALES DHE DISA VETA SE MERITOJN TE JEN MODERATOR.HAJT TANI NA PERJASHTO SE TI THASH ATO QE KISHA PER TE THEN.DHE SA PER ATE <UN KESHTU DO SILLEM>E THASH SEPSE UN KY JAM DHE KY DO TE JEM.E KAP KONCEPTIN?

----------

